# Municipal and S.S.P.O train together



## Macop

Maybe I am living under a rock. I just read an interesting article about the State Police Academy training the municipal officers along side S.S.P.O. Attending classes together and such. I have never heard of this, anyone else hear about this. I read the article in the French and Electric blue newsletter. I couldnt figure out how to put the link for just the one article.

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/msp/news-and-updates/french-and-electric-blue-march-2013.pdf


----------



## TopCop24

Attention to detail, the very first line of the article.....
On October 24, 2012, the Massachusetts State Police Academy began its *first* simultaneous training of local and Special State Police Officers (SSPO) student officers in more than twenty-five years.


----------



## Macop

Don't be a smart ass, I was pointing out how the concept was interesteing. When it started was not the point, only that I was unaware of it and was looking to have discussion.


----------



## Bloodhound

And yet somehow, the SSPO academy doesn't count for municipal police departments.


----------



## SinePari

Bloodhound said:


> And yet somehow, the SSPO academy doesn't count for municipal police departments.


Now when EOPSS and the MPTC can agree to anything at all concerning certification, please save that vintage bottle of wine for me.


----------



## TopCop24

Macop said:


> Don't be a smart ass,.


You've been on this site long enough to know the smart ass comments would be coming.


----------



## mpd61

*Oh Oh, OH this is sooooo hard! *


----------



## Macop

Scotty, you be nice!


----------



## Macop

TopCop24 said:


> You've been on this site long enough to know the smart ass comments would be coming.


lol, I know, I know.


----------



## Macop

As far fetched as it may seem I do see a day when the academies merge into one. Something has got to give. When I went through the S.S.P.O it was 14 weeks and then ten months after doing that I went to the M.P.O.C and it was 21 weeks. A pretty significant difference in length. Now the difference is like 5 weeks, one is 600 HRS and the other is 800. I have a booklet from the IACP which outlines all the counterparts to the MCJTC in the country. Massachusetts was like number two for length and the ones right behind Ma were in the 600 range. Not to mention when I went through our staff found 38 states that took the S.S.P.O as a full municipal lateral.


----------



## LGriffin

Bloodhound said:


> And yet somehow, the SSPO academy doesn't count for municipal police departments.


I didn't do SSPO but I heard it's very efficient. I did R/I and MPOC just about back to back. For the core classes, the instructors were the same and came with the same lesson plan. Aside from some wasted time politically correct crap, EVOC and FATS training I didn't see what all the fuss was about. Especially when you consider that PT was optional for certain poster children and that was before the change.


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> As far fetched as it may seem I do see a day when the academies merge into one. Something has got to give. When I went through the S.S.P.O it was 14 weeks and then ten months after doing that I went to the M.P.O.C and it was 21 weeks. A pretty significant difference in length. Now the difference is like 5 weeks, one is 600 HRS and the other is 800. I have a booklet from the IACP which outlines all the counterparts to the MCJTC in the country. Massachusetts was like number two for length and the ones right behind Ma were in the 600 range. Not to mention when I went through our staff found 38 states that took the S.S.P.O as a full municipal lateral.


Some academies are now 7-8 months long in some areas. Some have you in an academy, FTO, then back to the academy for 8 more weeks (Maine SP.). RI was 16 weeks just a few years ago, and is now up to 26 (with the first two weeks soon to be residential). 
A legislative committee has just been formed to develop and FUND a POST system in Mass. You'll see big changes in the next 3-4 years.


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> I didn't do SSPO but I heard it's very efficient. I did R/I and MPOC just about back to back. For the core classes, the instructors were the same and came with the same lesson plan. Aside from some wasted time politically correct crap, EVOC and FATS training I didn't see what all the fuss was about. Especially when you consider that PT was optional for certain poster children and that was before the change.


I did the R/I academy 4 years before heading to the F/T, and found a tremendous difference in all aspects of items that were already covered. I learned a decent amount in the law blocks in the R/I academy, but it couldn't hold a candle to the degree in which things were covered in the F/T academy. Heck, adding together the Con, Crim, M/V and drug law blocks alone was 20hrs longer than my entire R/I academy.


----------



## LGriffin

GMass said:


> I did the R/I academy 4 years before heading to the F/T, and found a tremendous difference in all aspects of items that were already covered. I learned a decent amount in the law blocks in the R/I academy, but it couldn't hold a candle to the degree in which things were covered in the F/T academy. Heck, adding together the Con, Crim, M/V and drug law blocks alone was 20hrs longer than my entire R/I academy.


Nice!
My hours were obviously longer than R/I but comprised of the same material.
We also had about 20 hours of racial sensitivity training. The instructor started by asking us to guess what her first job was. When we all guessed the classic fast food jobs, like those we endured, we were told that we were all racists for not guessing that her first job was in a lab. I didn't hear anything after that.
Got about 2 hours of felony stops though.


----------



## mpd61

Macop said:


> Scotty, you be nice!


But Aaron, it's so hard after what Massasoit and Yimmy have both done to me LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> Nice!
> My hours were obviously longer but comprised of the same material.
> We also had about 20 hours of racial sensitivity training. The instructor started by asking us to guess what her first job was. When we all guessed the classic fast food jobs, like those we endured, we were told that we were all racists for not guessing that her first job was in a lab. I didn't hear anything after that.
> Got about 2 hours of felony stops though.


I had a black guy doing my psych exam. When asked to describe my girlfriend, I did so. He asked "Is she black" "No" "WHY NOT!?!" "Because her parents are both white".
I was prepped that the question was coming. Nice try, pal.


----------



## j809

You will never see sspo academies be recognized for MPOC academies because the campus chiefs do not want it. The only reason they were created in the first place is to stop the revolving door of sending campus officers to ft MPOC academies and leaving for towns.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> I had a black guy doing my psych exam. When asked to describe my girlfriend, I did so. He asked "Is she black" "No" "WHY NOT!?!" "Because her parents are both white".
> I was prepped that the question was coming. Nice try, pal.


Guy Seymour, right?


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> As far fetched as it may seem I do see a day when the academies merge into one. Something has got to give. When I went through the S.S.P.O it was 14 weeks and then ten months after doing that I went to the M.P.O.C and it was 21 weeks. A pretty significant difference in length. Now the difference is like 5 weeks, one is 600 HRS and the other is 800. I have a booklet from the IACP which outlines all the counterparts to the MCJTC in the country. Massachusetts was like number two for length and the ones right behind Ma were in the 600 range. Not to mention when I went through our staff found 38 states that took the S.S.P.O as a full municipal lateral.


My full-time MCJTC academy was 13 weeks in 1988.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Guy Seymour, right?


I'm looking at pics of him on Linkedin. I THINK that's him, but I doubt he flew up from Atlanta to do my psych. I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> I'm looking at pics of him on Linkedin. I THINK that's him, but I doubt he flew up from Atlanta to do my psych. I could be wrong.


He went back and forth between Boston and Atlanta for awhile, that's how lucrative the business is/was. He did my psych for the BHA, but someone else did it for my current job.


----------



## j809

Yeah he did mine too really tried to piss me off was funny


----------



## Guest

He also faked falling asleep during mine. Instead of continuing talking, I should have said "I know, boring as shit. I'm taking a nap too" and curled up on the floor.


----------



## Guest

He tried the old "Why isn't your girlfriend black?" routine with me.

That was my first go-around with the psych and I had no coaching, so I was honestly baffled by the question. When I was single, if I found a woman attractive and we got along well, I didn't care what race she was, I just loved women. I guess my honesty came through, because I "passed".


----------



## grn3charlie

Next person to get him and get the "Why isn't your girlfriend black" question answeres, cuz my boyfriend is. I wanna see his reaction to that answer


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> Next person to get him and get the "Why isn't your girlfriend black" question answeres, cuz my boyfriend is. I wanna see his reaction to that answer


He's not a dumb guy, even back in the 80's he set-up the question by asking if you were involved with *anyone* romantically.


----------



## PPD54

TopCop24 said:


> Attention to detail, the very first line of the article.....
> On October 24, 2012, the Massachusetts State Police Academy began its *first* simultaneous training of local and Special State Police Officers (SSPO) student officers in more than twenty-five years.


Actually, attention to detail troopers.....it actually started on September 24th. I was there....R/I academy, SSPO and finally SPMA # 4 which was combined with the 24th SSPO.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Is there a height requirement for the SSPO academy? Just asking...


----------



## j809

BxDetSgt said:


> Is there a height requirement for the SSPO academy? Just asking...


4'3"


----------



## Macop

Delta784 said:


> He went back and forth between Boston and Atlanta for awhile, that's how lucrative the business is/was. He did my psych for the BHA, but someone else did it for my current job.


I want to say this the same guy who did my Pych for Atlanta P.D. During the interview he talked about how he used to go back and forth between Cambridge and Atlanta. He said he didnt know how blacks could live up there becasue it was so racist, lol.


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> I want to say this the same guy who did my Pych for Atlanta P.D. During the interview he talked about how he used to go back and forth between Cambridge and Atlanta. He said he didnt know how blacks could live up there becasue it was so racist, lol.


That's him.


----------



## Macop

People like him are the problem, the only thing worse than a racist, is a race baiter. He must have learned that from the asshole school taught by Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> People like him are the problem!


He passed me, so I guess I shouldn't complain, but now that I have formal training in the field, some of his questions were absurd and pointless.


----------



## Macop

Lol, he passed me too, although I was too much of as pussy to go to Atlanta P.D after they told me I was hired.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> He passed me, so I guess I shouldn't complain, but now that I have formal training in the field, some of his questions were absurd and pointless.


What's with the fake falling asleep AMD writing in cursive with the weak hand? I did some research on the pic of a house and person.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> What's with the fake falling asleep AMD writing in cursive with the weak hand? I did some research on the pic of a house and person.


The fake sleeping was to see how you handled an awkward/uncomfortable situation, and writing cursive with your weak hand was to see the relationship between right-brain and left-brain. I forget which it is, but if your cursive with your weak hand resembles your strong hand, it's an indicator of something either good or bad, I can't remember.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> The fake sleeping was to see how you handled an awkward/uncomfortable situation, and writing cursive with your weak hand was to see the relationship between right-brain and left-brain. I forget which it is, but if your cursive with your weak hand resembles your strong hand, it's an indicator of something either good or bad, I can't remember.


It means you've created more neural pathways between your left and right brain...as in good.


----------



## Inspector71

Never look up and left while answering questions either...or is it down and right oh WTF!!


----------



## Inspector71

Macop said:


> Lol, he passed me too, although I was too much of as pussy to go to Atlanta P.D after they told me I was hired.


But you had balls enough to ba a Chief in the wild west right? What town was that?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Inspector71 said:


> Never look up and left while answering questions either...or is it down and right oh WTF!!


 That is the biggest bunch of happy horseshit I have ever had to listen to. If they are talking then they are lying....


----------



## grn3charlie

Inspector71 said:


> Never look up and left while answering questions either...or is it down and right oh WTF!!


Hadn't seen this clip in a while but giggled because they said FUCK a lot! HAHA


----------



## Code 3

BxDetSgt said:


> That is the biggest bunch of happy horseshit I have ever had to listen to. If they are talking then they are lying....


So true. Well for most anyway.


----------



## Oscar8

Draw a bike, a house and a person. Write a sentence in cursive with your left hand (if your a righty) in pencil on unlined paper what a bunch of BS. I had a women do mine because he was out of the state at the time of my psych test. The women asked me if I was a artist, I said no why? Apparently my drawings had great attention to detail.


----------



## Guest

Oscar8 said:


> Draw a bike, a house and a person. Write a sentence in cursive with your left hand (if your a righty) in pencil on unlined paper what a bunch of BS. I had a women do mine because he was out of the state at the time of my psych test. The women asked me if I was a artist, I said no why? Apparently my drawings had great attention to detail.


When the shrink asks you what is your favorite animal, it's a dog, because they are totally loyal and love unconditionally, regardless of attractiveness, gender, race, ethnicity, sexual orientation, etc.

Here ends the hints for the psych exam, because I could end up working with some of you people.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Make sure you put a wall around your house, and safety bars on all the windows. Also do not draw a sun or flowers near your house. Make sure to include a drawing of yourself, in a police uniform (SWAT type works best) and a long gun protecting your house. Draw a large dog for added protection. These are just hints on how to pass the psych test, good luck.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BxDetSgt said:


> Make sure you put a wall around your house, and safety bars on all the windows. Also do not draw a sun or flowers near your house. Make sure to include a drawing of yourself, in a police uniform (SWAT type works best) and a long gun protecting your house. Draw a large dog for added protection. These are just hints on how to pass the psych test, good luck.


...complete with shell casings lying about and smoke from the barrel. Include a Jason Voorhies style mask and bloody machete, preferably near a school. That will ensure you pass. You 81st candidates listening to me?


----------



## grn3charlie

BxDetSgt said:


> Make sure you put a wall around your house, and safety bars on all the windows. Also do not draw a sun or flowers near your house. Make sure to include a drawing of yourself_* with a giant bulge in the crotch*_, in a police uniform (SWAT type works best) and a long gun protecting your house. Draw a large dog for added protection. These are just hints on how to pass the psych test, good luck.


FIFY


----------



## BxDetSgt

And don't forget to talk about all your time in the Coast Guard banging puppies..


----------



## Killjoy

> Make sure you put a wall around your house, and safety bars on all the windows. Also do not draw a sun or flowers near your house. Make sure to include a drawing of yourself, in a police uniform (SWAT type works best) and a long gun protecting your house. Draw a large dog for added protection. These are just hints on how to pass the psych test, good luck.


----------

